# Here to help fight those who may need a hand



## sunrunner_1 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello there fellow snow people!


This is a note for people looking for a company in Northwest corner of CT to help fight back those awesom snowbanks. If you ever get in a jam or need some advice I am a phone call away. I am at 1-860-601-0204 and will help out anyone as long as our valued customers are safe and not snowed in. I am a third generation snow remover, with valuable resources "Ie" Salted sand, and good supply of equipment and help. list as follows

2001 Dodge Diesel 2500 w/ 8ft Meyer poly pro plow
1999 Dodge Diesel 2500 w/ 8ft Meyer poly pro plow
1986 Chevy 1 ton w/9ft fisher and 2yd sander
1985 chevy 1 ton w/9ft fisher and 2yd sander
1969 Mack T/A w/12ft wing plow and 5yd sander
1976 Cat 966C 5Yd loader
1995 Kenworth T/A w/14 ft dump body for hauling snow, saltsand
1996 Frieghtliner Tri axle 18ft Dump body for hauling " & "
26 ft dump trailer for hauling snow and saltsand
1978 New holland L 445 Skidloader for tight spots and sidewalks
1986 New Holland LB 620 for bigger tight spots and sidewalks
Various snowblowers and hand shovels 
2001 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4WD for sidewalks and small driveways
1985 John Deere 550A bulldozer for stacking snow
And in the shop are some current projects yet to be unvailed at a later date.

Hope you all have a great year, keep the flakes falling.

Respectfully Billy in CT
:salute: :salute:


----------



## sunrunner_1 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Mis stated title*

Here to help fight those winter storms not people sorry for the misprint

opps 
Billy


----------

